# Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2009)

*Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?


----------



## AMD (3. Februar 2009)

*Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das der V10 der Beste Kühler wird aber 100€... nein danke


----------



## oveguma (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Der i7 wird immer mehr zum Witz.... erinnert ein wenig an die Extreme Edition des Pentium 4, aber nur ganz leicht.


----------



## Kenneth (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Was sagte Bart Simpson.
"Ein Mensch bleibt ein Mensch, wenn er auch noch so Ralph ist" 


Trifft für mich hier auch zu. Ein Kühler bleibt ein Kühler auch wenn er noch so V10 ist. Gefällt mir ja überhauptnicht das ding. Leistung hin oder her


----------



## Uziflator (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Ob er besser kühlt als der IFX 14 bleibt abzuwarten,aber hässlich ist das Ding auf alle Fälle.


----------



## M. Polle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Hm, mal schaun, wie der wird. Aus dem Flüssigmetallkühler ist ja auch nichts geworden, bzw. nicht im Endkundenmarkt. Hätte auch knapp 300€ oder so gekostet! Und kühlte schlechter als ne WaKü

Aber warum zur Hölle "Der beste CPU-Lühler für Corei7"? Ein Phenom ist nicht gut genug, um vom V10 gekühlt zu werden, oder zu gut?


----------



## Mike1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ob er besser kühlt als der IFX 14 bleibt abzuwarten,aber hässlich ist das Ding auf alle Fälle.


mit einem Pelztier ist der Vergleich auch nicht ganz fair...


----------



## twack3r (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



M. Polle schrieb:


> Hm, mal schaun, wie der wird. Aus dem Flüssigmetallkühler ist ja auch nichts geworden, bzw. nicht im Endkundenmarkt. Hätte auch knapp 300€ oder so gekostet! Und kühlte schlechter als ne WaKü
> 
> Aber warum zur Hölle "Der beste CPU-Lühler für Corei7"? Ein Phenom ist nicht gut genug, um vom V10 gekühlt zu werden, oder zu gut?



Was kringelst Du Dich denn bitte so über die Werte des Phenomics, zeig mir mal bitte nen Luftkühler, der es auch nur ansaztweise mit ner WaKü aufnehmen kann.
Und natürlich bezieht sich der Titel der News auf die hohe TDP des i7. Immer dieses 'AMD-ist-auch-toll' Gelaber.

btt: Grottenhässlig, aber wenn der case zu ist und die CPU kalt bleibt ist das ja mal wirklich unwichtig. Ich such doch meine Zahnbürste auch nicht nach Designvorlieben aus...


----------



## Explosiv (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Boah ,  das hässlichste was ich je gesehen habe, von der besseren Kühlung mal abgesehen. 
Nicht für diesen Preis, für ein Stück Metall und zwei Propellern, NEVER !! 

Zudem das Luft nur beschränkt viel Abwärme Transportieren kann, wo einem auch diese große Kühlfläche kaum noch was bringt. Ich bin überzeugt davon, das es Kühler um die 30,- auch schaffen die CPU kühl zu halten, auch wenn diese 5 Grad wärmer sind in einem direkten Vergleich.... 

Der Preis für diesen Kühler ist abnormal, wer schon Geld für eine gute Kühlung ausgeben will, sollte das Geld lieber in eine Wakü investieren oder sich das Geld einfach sparen.

Silent


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ob er besser kühlt als der IFX 14 bleibt
> abzuwarten,aber hässlich ist das Ding auf alle Fälle.



Auf die Optik kommt´s nicht an


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Ich finden den Kühler super. Wenn die PCGH ihm auch noch eine ausserordentlich gute Kühlleistung bestätigt kaufe ich ihn auf jeden Fall. Was den Preis angeht, ist er gerade noch OK und passt auch noch gut zu meinem Limit von 100,- Euro für einen ordentlichen Kühler.


----------



## Dark Mark (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

OMG ein Kühlmonster  wer braucht sowas: bestimmt Laut ohne ende das Teil


----------



## Bonsai (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Redaktion diesen Kühler irgendwann testet, würde mich neben der CPU-Kühlleistung auch die Ram-Leistung interessieren. Der 2te Lüfter bläst dann wahrscheinlich über den Kühlkörper auf das Ram, das Prob ist, dass die Luft schon etwas vorgewärmt sein müsste und das bekommt den (Übertakteten) Ram-Riegeln vielleicht nicht, oder? Falls es da irgenwie eine Abschirmung von RAM gibt, ist es auch nur suboptimal, da um das RAM die Luftzirkulation negativ beeinflusst sein könnte. Es ist auf jedenfall interessant, wie das Ganze funktioniert.
Aber mal ehrlich, 100Euro für nen Kühler lohnen sich dann wahrscheinlich nur bei den derzeit Stärksten CPUs (die sich preislich deutlich vom Hauptfeld abheben), denn zw. den normalen modellen sind die Unterschiede im Preis nicht so groß und man sollte sich dann schon überlegen, ob man CPU+100Euro Kühler oder nächstbessere CPU + 30Euro-Kühler ausgibt.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Och so häßlich find ich den mal gar nicht. Ist halt ein riesen Monster das Teil.

werd ihn mir wohl mal anschaffen und schauen ob er gegen eine WaKü anstinken kann.


greetz


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

An eine WaKü wird der sicherlich nicht rankommen können, vielleicht aber nur fast.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Es geht mir ja darum, wie weit er an einer WaKü ran kommt und ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## kuer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Na ja . Also wenn ich nichts am Spiecher ändern will (Aufrüsten) oder nichts Defekt ist (am Speicher) , ist der Kühler bestimmt toll (wenn auch zu teuer . Für das Geld bekomme ich eine WAKÜ) Aber ich mag es nicht , wenn ich nicht an alle Bauteile rann komme . Ich hätte keine Lust MB und Kühler aus zu bauen um zu test Zwecken andere Ram's einzubauen . Für mich ist dieser Kühler quatsch und zu teuer .


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Und dieser Koloss soll auf´s Board passen und keine Platzprobleme verursachen. 
Also wenn die Temps meinen Erwartungen entsprechen, dann hole ich mir das Teil wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



msix38 schrieb:


> Und dieser Koloss soll auf´s Board passen und keine Platzprobleme verursachen.
> Also wenn die Temps meinen Erwartungen entsprechen, dann hole ich mir das Teil wahrscheinlich.


 
Ich denke schon das er die erwartungen halten kann. Man darf aber jetzt nur gegen eine CPU only WaKü testen alles andere wäre Quatsch.


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Ich glaube kaum, daß er mehr als ein bis zwei Grad gegenüber dem IFX-14 wird gut machen können, da bei diesen Lüftergrößen mittlerweile eher die bescheidene Wärmekapazität von Luft der limitierende Faktor einer Luftkühlung ist und nicht die Verteilung der Wärme durch den Kühler selbst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> ...da bei diesen Lüftergrößen mittlerweile eher die bescheidene Wärmekapazität von Luft der limitierende Faktor einer Luftkühlung ist und nicht die Verteilung der Wärme durch den Kühler selbst.



Ich vermute (hoffe) du unterschätzt die Wirksamkeit des Peltierelements.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

ich find den einfach nur sexyyyy  *pfeif*  also sobald es ein paar test von der leistung gibt und er besser als der IFX14 ist kauf ich den (*_*)


----------



## micky23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Info.Schau mal in die PCGH Ausgabe 02/2009 in den CPU Kühlertest. Da ist der neue Zalman CNPS9900 LED bei 12V ca.1,5° und bei 7V schon 5,2° besser als der IFX-14  Also als Referenz ist der IFX somit nicht unbedingt mehr anzusehen! Vom Aussehen finde ich den Cooler Master V10 nicht so prall! Als weitere Frage würde ich mir stellen ob unter den Kühler RAM Riegel wie z.B. Corsair Dominator passen?! Da diese ja bekanntlich sehr hoch sind in ihrer Bauweise. Sollte man vieleicht auch beachten.



Wenn ich mir so einen Blasebalg an meinen IFX-14 schraube, wie ihn der Zalman hat, werden sich die Ergebnisse schneller ändern, als Du Hallo sagen kannst


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute (hoffe) du unterschätzt die Wirksamkeit des Peltierelements.



Auch die Wärme welche das Peltierelement aufnimmt muß abgeführt werden oder nicht? Vom niedrigen Wirkungsgrad, ergo der Energieverschwendung beim Einsatz von Peltierelementen, will ich gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



KriegerDesLichts schrieb:


> Auch die Wärme welche das Peltierelement aufnimmt muß abgeführt werden oder nicht?



Klar aber dafür hat man ja dann den extrem groß ausgeführten Kühlkörper.


----------



## Astaroth (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Also ich find das Teil ja richtig hässlich, würde bei dem hohen Preis eher noch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und mir ne Wasserkühlung holen, da hat man mehr von.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Bei dem Gewicht wäre es wohl eher empfehlenswert das Teil mit dem Mainboard-Tray zu verschrauben. (wofür man dieses erst durbohren und Gewinde schneiden müsste) 
Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen dass das lange gut geht, wenn das PCB mit 1,2 Kg behangen wird.
Den Ram mitzukühlen...hmm... ich nenne es mal "guten Willen zeigen" aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch nicht mit alllen Rams geht (z.B. Corsair Dominator)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist der Preis alles andere als atttraktiv.
(Haarrisse?)


----------



## Monolize (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Astaroth schrieb:


> Also ich find das Teil ja richtig hässlich, würde bei dem hohen Preis eher noch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und mir ne Wasserkühlung holen, da hat man mehr von.



ein "wenig" mehr? das sind ja auch nur vielleicht 200 oder gar 300 euro mehr...

pff.. hat doch jeder....

[ironie=aus]

ich denke das der inhalt ohne großen bedacht geschrieben wurde
und ob der kühler einem gefällt oder nicht ist ansichtssache

ich für meinen teil würde ihn mir kaufen wenn er denn wirklich sehr gute verte bringt, gerdae beim core i7 und den neuen phenom2 würde mich das schwer interesieren

ich finde das desing garnicht soooo schlecht... aber ich hab ihn ja auch noch nicht in der hand gehabt


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewicht wäre es wohl eher empfehlenswert das Teil mit dem Mainboard-Tray zu verschrauben. (wofür man dieses erst durbohren und Gewinde schneiden müsste)
> Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen dass das lange gut geht, wenn das PCB mit 1,2 Kg behangen wird.


 

Wenn Du den Artikel anständig gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir nicht entgangen, dass das Teil eine Backplate hat. Somit verteilt sich die Last des Kühlers.
Außerdem gibt es schwerere Kühler als diesen hier. Ein PCB hält schon ´ne menge aus!!


----------



## Overclocker1234 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Also ich habe selber einen mit peltier element und kann nur sagen geil also der kühlt um weiten besser als der ifx 14 und ist aber schon betagter als der ifx vom alter 9950 BE @3,2 mit 1,46 V unter prime last 49 Grad zeig mir nen ifx der das schafft


----------



## majorguns (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Der Prei von 99€ finde ich NOCH angemessen schließlich handelt es sich hierbei nicht um einen 08/15 Standard Kühler sondern um die gehobende Klasse, wenn das Teil das hält was es verspricht wär es eine echte Alternative zu Wasserkühlung


----------



## k4nt0n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Uiiiii

Wenn mich das Ding überzeugt fliegt der Noctua raus 
Sinnlos ? Na und ? xDDD

Muss aber schon wirklich deutlich besser sein


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ob er besser kühlt als der IFX 14 bleibt abzuwarten,aber hässlich ist das Ding auf alle Fälle.



Das unterschreib ich mal 

Wer hat sich bloß das Design ausgedacht!?


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Wenn das Ding 100€ kostet dann kann man auch was erwarten denke ich mir. Aber die anordnung der Lüfter ist merkwürdig. Ich will mal ein Test sehen.


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Bei dem Preis, dem Gewicht und "nur CPU" Kühlung, würde ich lieber die 50€ für ein ordentliches Einstiegs-Wakü-Set drauflegen.


----------



## Kenneth (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Info.Schau mal in die PCGH Ausgabe 02/2009 in den CPU Kühlertest. Da ist der neue Zalman CNPS9900 LED bei 12V ca.1,5° und bei 7V schon 5,2° besser als der IFX-14  Also als Referenz ist der IFX somit nicht unbedingt mehr anzusehen! Vom Aussehen finde ich den Cooler Master V10 nicht so prall!....


 


micky23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so einen Blasebalg an meinen IFX-14 schraube, wie ihn der Zalman hat, werden sich die Ergebnisse schneller ändern, als Du Hallo sagen kannst


 
mick23
Du hast recht 
Der IFX 14 ist das beste was ich meinen genervten Ohren bissher gegönnt habe  Und läuft ohne Hitzetod bei mir sogar wenn der CPU oder Gehäuselüfter ausfallen sollte. Da klappt bei dem V10 glaub i nicht.


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Mike1 schrieb:


> mit einem Pelztier ist der Vergleich auch nicht ganz fair...


Hä? 



micky23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so einen Blasebalg an meinen IFX-14 schraube, wie ihn der Zalman hat, werden sich die Ergebnisse schneller ändern, als Du Hallo sagen kannst


zustimm


----------



## chris@vs (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Gibt's den auch in Blau?
Rot passt aml garnicht in mein case!

(Würde ihn für 100 auch nicht kaufen...Für 100 kriegt man ein haufen NB XL1...Verlockend... ...)


----------



## SupraMK-4 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Hmm ich find den eigentlich nicht so toll der V8 hatt wenigstens wie ein V8 ausgesehen aber das Ding nee geht garnicht. 
Der wird zwar gute Werte haben aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## maGic (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Bald baue ich meine IFX14 mit Delta EFB1324SHE ein, eine Lüfter mit 3Fügel

eine Mordsding, die schafft zigarette Folie, die 10 cm vor Delta Lüfter liegt, aufsaugen.
Folie wurde ein bisschen zerfetzt.


----------



## S_Fischer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



maGic schrieb:


> Bald baue ich meine IFX14 mit Delta EFB1324SHE ein, eine Lüfter mit 3Fügel
> 
> eine Mordsding, die schafft zigarette Folie, die 10 cm vor Delta Lüfter liegt, aufsaugen.
> Folie wurde ein bisschen zerfetzt.


 
Der Lüfter braucht eine spannung von 110V!


----------



## Kenneth (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Hier sind nur 14.0V - 26.4V angegeben. Recht exotisch das teil was? 
http://www.elma.com/StaticPages/BinaryFiles/Common/English/Resources/pdfs/CAE009139.pdf


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Aber mal ehrlich, wieso kauft man sich statt so eines Ungetüms keine Wakü?


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> Der Lüfter braucht eine spannung von 110V!


*110 Volt???* wtf!


----------



## k4nt0n (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Muhahaha
Die Version die er hat hat 58dbA xDDD
so silent ist dass dann nimmer...
Aber fördern tut das Ding ordentlich...


----------



## guna7 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



k4nt0n schrieb:


> Muhahaha
> Die Version die er hat hat 58dbA xDDD
> so silent ist dass dann nimmer...
> Aber fördern tut das Ding ordentlich...


Ist er nicht gehörlos? Dann ist das ja wurscht!


----------



## Astaroth (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Monolize schrieb:


> ein "wenig" mehr? das sind ja auch nur vielleicht 200 oder gar 300 euro mehr...
> 
> pff.. hat doch jeder....
> 
> ...


200 bis 300 Euro mehr? Dann hast du aber eine High End Wasserkühlung.
Einstiegssets kriegt man schon für rund 150 Euro und auch die kühlen schon ordentlich, also erzähl mir bitte nichts von 200 oder 300€ mehr...


----------



## nichtberuehren (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

So gut wie gekauft!
Passt auch optisch super in mein HAF!
Kann's garnicht abwarten....
Dann kommt endlich der hässliche Zalman 9700LED raus!


----------



## Monolize (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Astaroth schrieb:


> 200 bis 300 Euro mehr? Dann hast du aber eine High End Wasserkühlung.
> Einstiegssets kriegt man schon für rund 150 Euro und auch die kühlen schon ordentlich, also erzähl mir bitte nichts von 200 oder 300€ mehr...


man kanns mit der schärfe der kritik aber auch leicht übertreiben, aber hast recht ich hab da ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen

BTT:
Cooler Master V10 200+W Hybrid T.E.C. Cooler :: TweakTown

da hab ich nen test gefunden
und laut des testes schneidet da z.B. ein noctua mit 2 fans besser ab als der coolermaster...

ich kann mir das aber nur schwer vorstellen
war mal ein wenig googlen und muss schon sagen
die kappe des peltierkühlers ragt fast bis zum MoBo rand hinaus


----------



## MG42 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Der Klumpen ist so hässlich, dass es kracht!!!
Außerdem bezweifle ich, zumal knapp 100 €us ziemlich viel für so ein klobiges Ding sind. Der IFX 14 wird der nächste der einzug in meine Aufrüstung, zumal knapp 60€ eindeutig ein besseres Angebot sind.


----------



## Jami (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



MG42 schrieb:


> Der Klumpen ist so hässlich, dass es kracht!!!
> Außerdem bezweifle ich, zumal knapp 100 €us ziemlich viel für so ein klobiges Ding sind. Der IFX 14 wird der nächste der einzug in meine Aufrüstung, zumal knapp 60€ eindeutig ein besseres Angebot sind.


Ich find ihn Wunderschön, es war Liebe auf den 1. Blick. Trotzdem ist er zu teuer


----------



## maGic (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

@guna7
Delta EFB1324SHE läuft ab 9 Volt an und sie läuft Turbineartig hoch.
erst nach 20Sekunde erreicht sie volle Leistung.
bereits 10 Volt erzeugt Delta enorm Druck, das habe ich sowas nie erleben.

bei 24volt fliegt sie locker weg

ICh bin halbsetig taub und andere resthörig, aber ich kann Delta Lärm nix hören.
ich höre mit linke Ohr erst ab 85dBa


----------



## Yutshi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

würde ich mir diesen kühler kaufen, müsste ich mir mit sicherheit neuen arbeitsspeicher kaufen, da die riegel aufgrund der geringen höhe des kühlers garantiert anstossen würden.


----------



## raw (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

auch wenn der v8 ein griff ins klo für cm war, sah der wenigstens noch ganz gut aus im gegensatz zu diesem monster hier^^


----------



## guna7 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



maGic schrieb:


> @guna7
> Delta EFB1324SHE läuft ab 9 Volt an und sie läuft Turbineartig hoch.
> erst nach 20Sekunde erreicht sie volle Leistung.
> bereits 10 Volt erzeugt Delta enorm Druck, das habe ich sowas nie erleben.
> ...


Und wie versorgst du den mit Strom, doch nicht vom Mainboard aus, oder?


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Madz schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wieso kauft man sich statt so eines Ungetüms keine Wakü?


Zeig mir eine ähnlich leistungsfähige Wakü um 100 Euro.


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



The_Dark_Lord schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine ähnlich leistungsfähige Wakü um 100 Euro.



Gibt es nicht, das ist klar, aber wenn man 50€ drauflegt kann man sich schon eine ganz ordentliche WaKü zusammenbauen.
Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das es bei dem CPU Kühler ja auch nicht nur damit getan ist, man braucht ja sicher noch 1-2 Gehäuselüfter die dann gut und gerne auch noch 30€ kosten, dann hat man das Geld für ne WaKü auch fast verbraucht.
Außerdem ist ne WaKü vor allem bei weitem leiser als dieser Megaklotz.



			
				Monolize schrieb:
			
		

> man kanns mit der schärfe der kritik aber auch leicht übertreiben, aber hast recht ich hab da ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen


War ja nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber du hast wirklich etwas übertrieben


----------



## marcusK (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

hälich finde ich ihn nicht, aber ab 3,6 GHz ist beim i 7so oder so ne wakü empfehlenswert.
bleibt abzuwarten ob er den Nocuta bzw. den SM 2 schlägt.

apropos SM 2. meiner macht die 3,8 GHz mit links. für 40 eu


----------



## derzool (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

Wer sich mal über die Funktionsweise von Peltier-Elementen informieren möchte schaut bitte hier:

Peltier, Peltierelement, Peltier-Element, Peltierelemente, Peltier-Elemente, Kühllösung, Seebeck

MfG


----------



## maGic (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*

@guna7

ich habe das an labornetzteil betreiben lassen und strom messen lassen.
Delta braucht nur 300mA bei 12Volt
und habe aus sicherheit an Athlon XP PC anschließen.
mainboard macht keine Plm, deswegen kann ich ihn einfach an Mainboard anschließen.


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: Der beste CPU-Kühler für Core i7?*



Astaroth schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht, das ist klar, aber wenn man 50€ drauflegt kann man sich schon eine ganz ordentliche WaKü zusammenbauen.
> Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das es bei dem CPU Kühler ja auch nicht nur damit getan ist, man braucht ja sicher noch 1-2 Gehäuselüfter die dann gut und gerne auch noch 30€ kosten, dann hat man das Geld für ne WaKü auch fast verbraucht.
> Außerdem ist ne WaKü vor allem bei weitem leiser als dieser Megaklotz.




Ich wollte es gerade schreiben..


----------

